# Super Duper Double Looper



## TycoHobbyMan (Mar 11, 2005)

I have had a Super Duper Double Looper actually 2 for along while and the instructions have disappeard i was wanting to know if anyone had any info on the track ( or a picture ) Also I have two TCR race tracks that need cars any info on where to buy cars would help.
thanks, Chris


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi THM. Welcome to HT slotcars! :wave: 
Just log into your friendly computerhood YAHOO site and type in Tyco TCR
or visit [email protected] for those slotless cars or even post a "wanted" in our swap & sell Right here (if you have not already) for them.
The Roadmap for that slotcar set might be a bit tougher to find but start in swap & sell for that too! 
There are a very many great people here who would be happy to help you!
We are very much like family here with all of the pros (and some cons, unfortunately) that go with your average family, too! You will make great friends!
I wish I still had that Upside-down jump set. (stolen) It was the first set I picked up when I got back into slotcars in the early 90s. Happy hunting!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there,

Hope this helps--











Cheers..


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Arrghhh!!

My Eyes!
It burns! Turn it off!!!


----------



## TycoHobbyMan (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for the pic helped some bu t do u know where i can get some clear'r ones im tryin to build this track the was it suppse to be built and kinda hard to see those big swooshing turns thanks alot for ur help


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

TycoHobbyMan, I took my copy of the direction sheet up to Chicago. mtyoder will post a scan when he gets a chance.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry about the poor quality.


----------



## ehandy517 (Sep 14, 2009)

hi,
i also need a pic or instruction sheet for tyco super duper double looper upside down jump. i am pulling out what is left of my gray hair.
thanks
ehandy517


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Maybe one of these guys has them...*

http://www.scottteetersart.com/Commercial_Instructional.html

http://www.modelmotorist.com/web-content/flay2lcm.jsp


Send them an email... Ya never know. nd


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

PM sent

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

